# Studying in Korea, testing in the US?



## emtnoob02 (Jun 27, 2014)

I know the emt course must be approved by NREMT, but I wanted to see just in case. Would I be able to take the emt certification exam after taking an emt-b course in Korea?

Thank you!


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jul 30, 2014)

Probably not. You might want to check with the state you will be moving to, just to see if they will grant you reciprocity...but I doubt it even then.


----------



## tae1822 (Sep 8, 2014)

Heya noob02, I am South Korean and US EMTB certified. I went through a program with Remote medical international as I wanted better EMS education as the Korean EMS system and education is horrible (IMHO/ Ambulance ride alongs, Korean EMR/Volunteer work, etc). It would be best to get the certification in relation to where you reside as it will allow you to work. The whole reciprocation process is rather straight forward but the grading system somewhat shady.

In hindsight, I should have went for the EMTB Korean equivalent first as I cannot work in Korea with US certification (EMTB,AHA HS AED, BLS, ACLS, WEMT, STCW MPIC, Redcross instructor, etc). There seems to be a bit of squabble over reciprocation recently with no further news.  There is only 1 public Korean EMT school in Daejon that takes in approximately 20 students per semester (Every 6 months) for a total of 40 a year at around 2.5K  for the 6 month program. 

I am now looking to work overseas as the US does not sponsor EMTs (but they do sponsor nurses). 

Their next intake should start around December.


----------

